# Digital TV Question (probably numpty)



## Smudger (28 Dec 2009)

I'm getting a bigger TV, so the one I am watching at the moment (26" Sony Bravia) becomes #2 TV. Fine. Except that when I was going through the digital channels on Freeview in preparation for moving it, I found that I only have 12 of them (some radio), and no BBC, ITV or Sky1, or anything else of interest, really.

I did the changeover business a few months ago. There is no external aerial (but the channnels I _can_ get are fine) and the auto-tuning doesn't find anything else.

What have I done that is so stoopid I can't even see it?


----------



## Mike.C (28 Dec 2009)

Smudger":3vw5nonx said:


> I'm getting a bigger TV, so the one I am watching at the moment (26" Sony Bravia) becomes #2 TV. Fine. Except that when I was going through the digital channels on Freeview in preparation for moving it, I found that I only have 12 of them (some radio), and no BBC, ITV or Sky1, or anything else of interest, really.
> 
> I did the changeover business a few months ago. There is no external aerial (but the channnels I _can_ get are fine) and the auto-tuning doesn't find anything else.
> 
> What have I done that is so stoopid I can't even see it?



Hi Dick,

If you have no external aerial what is the TV hooked up to, an indoor aerial, Sky, cable?

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Smudger (28 Dec 2009)

Sky. And a cable which seems to emerge from the wall. Which was probably attached to something at the other end before we had the house repainted...

I may have just answered my own question, I suspect!


----------



## Mike.C (28 Dec 2009)

Hi Dick,

Yes I think you have answered your own question. At one time the wire was probably connected to a box in the loft, which may have had wires running to each room and to a external ariel, or it may have been a booster box.

If you had more channels, BBC and ITV etc when you did the change over, and you have not got any other ariel source, except Sky, I think you will find that the ariel wire itself has been acting like an unreliable ariel and picking up Freeview, hence the reason that the channels come and go.
Have you checked what Freeview your area is supposed to be able to receive?

I presume that you can still get all your Sky channels from the dish?

When you did the change over and considering that you know you have no external ariel, what did you think was picking up your Freeview?

Cheers

Mike


----------



## Smudger (28 Dec 2009)

Yes, we took an old aerial out of the loft, too...

The Sky reception is through a standard dish, and to be honest we never look at Freeview. I suppose that if I needed to I could get an internal aerial - but I can't imagine I will want to, except for those 'Sky moments' when a cloud passes in front of the moon and all reception is lost...


----------



## flying haggis (28 Dec 2009)

If the second telly is connected to the Sky RF2 output bear in mind that it is an analogue signal for the sky and it will pass through the other channels if they are freeview, and the conflict of the channel that sky is modulated onto may conflict with some of the freeview signal


----------



## devonwoody (28 Dec 2009)

I would still have an aerial of some sort fitted.

You can then go independant of Sky or Virgin anytime for free, plus you get text.

Also you can get the red button on Aerial, so sports programs continue at normal shutdown or alternative viewing sometimes.


----------



## misterfish (29 Dec 2009)

I'd replace the aerial in the loft if I was you. If the cable is still there from the removed aerial then connect it to a replacement and see if it works. Out of interest why did you remove the old aerial?

I got a cheap aerial from Screwfix and it works fine (we're in a strong signal area). 

Misterfish


----------



## devonwoody (29 Dec 2009)

Going back to the RF outlet on back of V box, there must be one available because I connect a lead to a separate VCR/DVD recorder/player.

Mind you the recording quality or display is not as good as the receiption from the Vbox harddrive output direct to the TV.


----------



## flying haggis (29 Dec 2009)

devonwoody":3brkkyfv said:


> Going back to the RF outlet on back of V box, there must be one available because I connect a lead to a separate VCR/DVD recorder/player.
> 
> Mind you the recording quality or display is not as good as the receiption from the Vbox harddrive output direct to the TV.



the picture quality from the RF2 outlet on the back of a sky/v box is a modulated rf signal (just like an aerial signal) and has been processed ie modulated then the receiving telly or vcr etc has to demodulate the signal to be able to use it ie record or view but the direct output from the sky etc box via scart or these days hdmi is the least processed signal that a telly etc can use hence the best quality


----------



## Smudger (29 Dec 2009)

misterfish":4r9vtljo said:


> I'd replace the aerial in the loft if I was you. If the cable is still there from the removed aerial then connect it to a replacement and see if it works. Out of interest why did you remove the old aerial?
> 
> I got a cheap aerial from Screwfix and it works fine (we're in a strong signal area).
> 
> Misterfish



Because I was sick of catching myself on it! It was really in the way, and we are in the process of sorting the loft out, and I kept catching my head and back as I ducked under it. We thought it was 'dead' - it had been there since before we moved in, 30 years ago.
Mind you, we are in line of sight to the Crystal Palace transmitter, so could probably pick up a signal with a sheet of tinfoil.


----------



## devonwoody (29 Dec 2009)

Oddly enough you can be too close to a transmitter and get poor reception so I am told.


----------



## dedee (29 Dec 2009)

Perhaps a set top aerial might suffice?

Andy


----------



## RogerS (29 Dec 2009)

dedee":1ij0e23v said:


> Perhaps a set top aerial might suffice?
> 
> Andy



I seriously doubt it, Andy, as digital signals are finicky.


----------



## bodgermatic (29 Dec 2009)

Have you considered Freesat instead of Freeview? You can use your existing Sky dish, although you might need an LNB with more outputs (the LNB is the box of electronics which sits at the end of the dish arm) A four-output (quad) LNB is about £15. Freesat boxes start from ~£50. It's definitely worth pricing up versus a new Freeview aerial install on the roof, at any rate.


----------



## RogerS (30 Dec 2009)

bodgermatic":2atcmmcy said:


> Have you considered Freesat instead of Freeview? You can use your existing Sky dish, although you might need an LNB with more outputs (the LNB is the box of electronics which sits at the end of the dish arm) A four-output (quad) LNB is about £15. Freesat boxes start from ~£50. It's definitely worth pricing up versus a new Freeview aerial install on the roof, at any rate.



Definitely the way to go.


----------



## grafter (5 Jan 2010)

freesat would seem the best option - £80 install charge (argos)
(much cheaper than paying for a roof top aerial)
or

buy a dish and and fit it yourself £30ish - take a look here http://www.aerialshack.com/

freesat reciever:
humax are the boxes to get - with a hard drive if you wish so you can record

cable wise get sat certified foam filled cable like WF100 (so water cant run through into your equipment). if you want to record you need a twin run (called shotgun cable - and a twin LNB reciever on the dish).Cover it all in silicone grease to keep the water out

you will need an HDMI cable to connect your box to the tv - dont get ripped off a digital signal is just that digital, the signal gets there or it doesn't. Personally i use HDcable.co.uk - pro two range £8 - (code AVF10 to get an extra 10% off)

ps:
the best indoor aerial is this (IMHO):
http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/9004272/Trail/searchtext>AERIAL.htm


----------

